# [ 2011 ] What's the best hotel credit card



## Nolathyme (Dec 12, 2011)

I've always had airline credit cards , now I'm thinking of picking up a hotel credit card. I plan on spending 10-20K per year on the card. 

I would like a card that does not have black out dates or black out cities for big events. 

I would use/redeem points  for a  2 night stay at a high demand event (weekends mostly) or a mid-week stay in a convention city.


Any recommendations?


----------



## heathpack (Dec 12, 2011)

swj said:


> I've always had airline credit cards , now I'm thinking of picking up a hotel credit card. I plan on spending 10-20K per year on the card.
> 
> I would like a card that does not have black out dates or black out cities for big events.
> 
> ...



Starwood.

No blackout dates ever.  Very useful.  Here's what I routinely do with my SP:
1.  Book hotel rooms for free, especially useful since I have an odd work schedule, if I take a week off, I don't have to be back to work for 10 days.  I commonly add a few nights on either end of a TS trip.
2.  Book high-end hotels rooms using "Cash & Points," where you pay a small fee plus a reduced number of points.  This can save SP when you are going somewhere swank.  If you didn't mind spending the points, you could always get this room free as well.
3.  Transfer points out to (almost any) airline FF program, getting a 5k point bonus for each 20k you transfer
4. Use SPG flights to buy a ticket.  When you exercise this option, SPG just buys you a plane ticket and you earn FF miles on it.  This is a great option if there is a killer fare sale on a long route, eg Hawaii.

The Starwood program is an awesome complement to TS ownership IMO.  Sometimes I just need to add a few nights at my destination.  Sometimes, however, my best TS deal occurs on a timeframe in which my FF tix are "overpriced."  If I don't have enough miles in whatever program for 2 tix, I commonly obtain one "overpriced" FF ticket and the second free ticket using SP.  That way I don't pull my hair our trying to balance TS availability and FF ticket availability. 

H


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 12, 2011)

Starwood is probably the best branded Hotel card but I use ones that allow for either cash back or transfer into any program.

Cheers


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 12, 2011)

*Thanks*



heathpack said:


> Starwood.
> 
> No blackout dates ever.  Very useful.  Here's what I routinely do with my SP:
> 1.  Book hotel rooms for free, especially useful since I have an odd work schedule, if I take a week off, I don't have to be back to work for 10 days.  I commonly add a few nights on either end of a TS trip.
> ...



H:  Appreciate your tips on cash and points.  We travel to Hawaii often and sometimes their ffmile requirements (like during Christmas) is outrageous!


----------



## heathpack (Dec 12, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> H:  Appreciate your tips on cash and points.  We travel to Hawaii often and sometimes their ffmile requirements (like during Christmas) is outrageous!



CathyB, the SPG Flights program rocks IMO.  We booked Mr. H's Hawaii flights on Delta in Feb 2011 for Jan 2013, paid an outrageous 65k miles for his RT flight.

Later in the summer, there was an airfare sale, the same flights were only $455 RT, with SPG flights that would have been 35k points, plus we would have earned FF miles on the trip.  Unfortunately, we had already paid cash for my flights, the best we could do at that point was rebook my Delta flights at the lower fare.

However this will not be a great option is airfares are high, like over Christmas.  If the flights are $850 RT, for example, SPG flights will charge you 65k points for them.  Still marginally better than using a FF ticket because you earn miles on the flights, but not as awesome a deal by any means.

H


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 12, 2011)

I did Starwood cash and points in Oct for a night at the Hotel Pulitzer (5*) in Amsterdam for $60. Rack rate was >$250.  Love that system but since my travels have diminished, I use Hilton almost exclusively.

Cheers


----------



## linsj (Dec 12, 2011)

While the Starwood card is good for all the reasons mentioned above, at least look at the Hilton Amex. If you spend $20,000/year on it, you'll get gold status that gets you free breakfast and Internet, among other benefits. Hilton also has far more hotels than Starwood. Hilton also has a Visa card for  places that don't take Amex.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been very pleased w/ my Hilton Amex.  As linsj mentioned, you can obtain program status just by credit card use -- I don't know of other cards that provide that perk.  That perk alone (obtaining Gold status) was worth about $30-40/day on free breakfasts and internet when we traveled to Italy.  With Gold, you get free upgraded rooms, and access to the executive lounge (free drinks, snacks, happy hour, etc.).

HHonors is in the process of rolling out points+cash option, I think in response to the popularity of the Starwood program.  I have not really looked into that yet, so I'm not so sure how it compares.

If you stay at some more expensive places (NYC, Europe, for example), you can get very good value from the points earned via the credit card -- way more value than a mileage card, in my experience.

Kurt


----------



## heathpack (Dec 12, 2011)

You do get gold status in the SPG program with $30k in annual AMEX spending.  However in SPG that basically gets you butkus.  Except for a pretty gold card.

H


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 12, 2011)

heathpack said:


> You do get gold status in the SPG program with $30k in annual AMEX spending.  However in SPG that basically gets you butkus.  Except for a pretty gold card.
> 
> H


With the HHonors Surpass Amex ($65? annual fee), you can obtain HHonors Diamond status -- the highest HHonors status -- with $40K annual purchases.  On FlyerTalk, frequent travelers are generally upset that people can obtain that status w/o the stay requirements (diluting the "prestige").

Kurt


----------



## heathpack (Dec 12, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> With the HHonors Surpass Amex ($65? annual fee), you can obtain HHonors Diamond status -- the highest HHonors status -- with $40K annual purchases.  On FlyerTalk, frequent travelers are generally upset that people can obtain that status w/o the stay requirements (diluting the "prestige").
> 
> Kurt



Kurt, is there usefulness to HHonors program beyond hotel stays?  Anything like the transfer to airline FF programs or SPG flights?  I find those so useful, would hate to give them up.

But, could totally make $40k in spending per year, might be nice to have real status with some hotel chain.....

H


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 12, 2011)

I normally suggest the Starwood AmEx as the best hotel credit card, but for the OP I think the base (not Surpass) Hilton AmEx might be best.  $20k in spending gets Gold, and there are many more Hilton family hotels (especially Hampton Inns) around the US than the Starwood family hotels.  Plus, they just started a cash & points plan similar to Starwood's, which lets you stretch your points.  And there's no annual fee.

For most others, I would still suggest Starwood.  The option to transfer to miles (with a 5k bonus per 20k transferred) is a great value.

Hilton does block for some large, major events, but generally they have excellent availability.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 12, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Kurt, is there usefulness to HHonors program beyond hotel stays?  Anything like the transfer to airline FF programs or SPG flights?  I find those so useful, would hate to give them up.
> 
> But, could totally make $40k in spending per year, might be nice to have real status with some hotel chain.....
> 
> H


No, HHonors is basically just for hotel stays.  They used to transfer to FF miles on some airlines, but I seem to recall their conversion rates were not that good.  Certainly not like the good deal you get w/ your Starwood card.  HHonors does have some decent "VIP" codes that can be used to discount the number of points needed on 4+ night stays.

But having Diamond has been a nice benefit (we have had it for 2 years now w/ the Surpass card).  Having access to the "Diamond Desk" (special customer service center) is nice, and there are additional little perks over Gold status (extras in the rooms, bonus points for cash stays, etc.).

The main reason we keep using the Hilton card is due to number of hotel location, and we are good about using the points for good value (more expensive stays).



MichaelColey said:


> Hilton does block for some large, major events, but generally they have excellent availability.


Hilton advertises the "no blackout dates" as well for using HHonors points.

I did use the "force" option of my Diamond status once.  This option guarantees a room, even if the hotel is "sold out".  We were making a last-minute trip to Phoenix, and the hotel we wanted to stay in had no availability when checking online.  I called the Diamond desk, and the next day they called me back with my reservation.  To top it off, I could even use points (it was Thanksgiving weekend, and the cash rates were high for that weekend).  They even manipulated my reservation so that it used less points than I was expecting.  Now _*that *_was customer service, and will likely keep me loyal to Hilton!

Kurt


----------



## travelguy (Dec 12, 2011)

Note that the Starwood SPG card has an annual fee ($65?).  I have been successful in getting them to at least reduce the fee through the "retention" dept when the fee comes due.  Although this year I was told that they cannot give me a credit on the annual fee since I received a credit against it last year.  

I love the SPG card and use it as a primary card.  I use the SPG points for airline FF miles but it is a GREAT hotel use card.  It may also be one of the most flexible cards for use across many sectors.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 12, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Hilton advertises the "no blackout dates" as well for using HHonors points.
> 
> I did use the "force" option of my Diamond status once. This option guarantees a room, even if the hotel is "sold out".


Maybe I'm confusing those two programs.  I know that I was refused on a Diamond force once because of extraordinary demand due to an event.  (There are a NASCAR race at the same time as a funeral we were attending.)


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 12, 2011)

I dunno much 'bout Starwood -- _nice place at the Frankfurt airport_.

However, using HH-points, my gold status with the "VIP" discount for stays of 4+ nights, I stayed for a week at a Hilton in D.C. with breakfast daily, two blocks from the White House... and barely noticed the dent in my account.


----------



## Nolathyme (Dec 13, 2011)

*Best Hilton or Starwood Credit Card - What's the math?*

Thanks for all the replies from my earlier post.

Can someone give me an idea on actually using the points in the first two years?

Also, what sign up bonus points offer should I wait for? 

For instance , here is my example for justifying my SW Airlines card:

First year - 25K sign up points + $20K usage = 45K points 
1 pt = .016 , so 45K points = $720
(point value based on 25K points = $400 plane ticket. All other airlines I would put the value of 25K at a $200 - $300 plane ticket, but SWA tickets are fully refundable)

Annual Fee = $99 
Value : $720 - $99 = $621

Second Year $20K usage + 6K renewal bonus = 26K points
1 pt =  .016, so 26K points = $416


----------



## slomac (Dec 13, 2011)

No one mentioned the marriott visa card but I will since i have it.  You get a free cat 5 night stay every year.  Also 15 nights towards elite status and for evey $3000 you spend you get another night added to elite status.  I have been able to obtain gold status since I have the card.  Also you get 5 points for every dollar spent on the card at Marriott.  I really only use it when I stay at Marriott and and pay my marriott maint dues but I think it is welll worth the $65 annual fee considering you get the free night every year.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 13, 2011)

swj said:


> Can someone give me an idea on actually using the points in the first two years?



Fixing a point-value for a hotel-affinity card is not easy 'cuz it depends on variables, such as:
-- the number of points earned per $$ spent and various bonuses;
-- the points needed for the hotel class (Hilton has 7) and applicable discounts.

HHonors' Am-Ex card earns from 3 to 6 points (hotels & listed consumer items) per $$ spent + bonuses.
Most Hilton rooms can be had for 25-50K/night, depending on the class of hotel.
So you see the problem. But use the card for most daily activities and the points add up quickly.

The signing-bonus for the HHonors Am-Ex card is 40K for spending $750 in the first 90 days.
There is no annual fee, unless you go for the "surpass" card with the extra perks.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 13, 2011)

slomac said:


> No one mentioned the marriott visa card but I will since i have it.  You get a free cat 5 night stay every year.  Also 15 nights towards elite status and for evey $3000 you spend you get another night added to elite status.  I have been able to obtain gold status since I have the card.  Also you get 5 points for every dollar spent on the card at Marriott.  I really only use it when I stay at Marriott and and pay my marriott maint dues but I think it is welll worth the $65 annual fee considering you get the free night every year.



I have this too, and I like it--the black card. But I think my free night is categories 1-4? No? Also, the annual fee is going up to $85 next year, don't know if you saw that letter. 

Another good thing about the Marriott card is that they often have promos where you get a free night for every two stays.


----------



## IngridN (Dec 13, 2011)

wackymother said:


> I have this too, and I like it--the black card. But I think my free night is categories 1-4? No? Also, the annual fee is going up to $85 next year, don't know if you saw that letter.
> 
> Another good thing about the Marriott card is that they often have promos where you get a free night for every two stays.



I think it's a cat 5...unless they have recently downgraded to cat 4.

Ingrid


----------



## slomac (Dec 14, 2011)

The renewal on the card gives you a category 1-5 stay.  When they have the promos that give you a free night stay for every second stay it is category 1-4.  I love those free nights, I get about 3 -4 per year.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 14, 2011)

wackymother said:


> I have this too, and I like it--the black card. But I think my free night is categories 1-4? No? Also, the annual fee is going up to $85 next year, don't know if you saw that letter.
> 
> Another good thing about the Marriott card is that they often have promos where you get a free night for every two stays.



The free night for every two stays (and other promotions) are open to all Marriott Rewards members. The credit card makes no difference on those. This week will complete my Fall Megabonus nights and give me 50K points.

I can't say that I'm happy about the increase in price, but since you don't pay any taxes on the free nights, it's the same as paying about $60 - $65 + tax if it costs you $85. Can't find many Marriotts at that price point. We use these in transit between home and distant timeshares. 

I did wind up cancelling my card and applying for another one at a different time of year. My original card had a Fall renewal date, which made our free cert which expires in 6 months difficult to use. The second time I signed up in the late Spring, so we can use the cert anytime in the summer.

Sheila


----------



## Nolathyme (Dec 14, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Fixing a point-value for a hotel-affinity card is not easy 'cuz it depends on variables, such as:
> -- the number of points earned per $$ spent and various bonuses;
> -- the points needed for the hotel class (Hilton has 7) and applicable discounts.
> 
> ...



My quick math for the Hilton AmEX card is:

1st year - 40K sign up + $20,000 * 3 = 60K points  = 100K

cat 4 hotel = 30K per night
cat 4 hotel =  $300 per night

Value : 100K = $1,000


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 14, 2011)

swj said:


> My quick math for the Hilton AmEX card is:
> 
> 1st year - 40K sign up + $20,000 * 3 = 60K points  = 100K
> 
> ...


It gets better.  As a Silver, Gold or Diamond member, you can use the VIP awards.  For 102K points, you can stay 4 nights at a cat 3 or 4 hotel (see VIP awards chart).

However, I think your $300/night valuation for a cat 4 hotel is high.  Of course, there are high-demand locations, but I think they tend to be cat 5 or 6.  The other thing I would mention is that I average closer to 4 points per $, due to the bonus points on several categories.  I think the last time I calculated it I was at 3.8 points per $.  YMMV.

For more information than you will ever need to know regarding Hilton HHonors rewards, see this thread on FlyerTalk -- it is a wealth of information!

Kurt


----------



## Nolathyme (Dec 15, 2011)

I based the $300 a night on a few hotels that I would like to use during high demand.

Can someone to some quick math for the Starwood and Marriott cards for the first year or two?

Additional notes:
I don't plan on staying at a hotel unless it is with points.
No black out dates are key.


----------



## elaine (Dec 15, 2011)

I have used the free extra year warranty on the Marriott card severals times and found them great. It might be the same for all Chase cards. I also use the free night for travel on I-95--lowest hotel price is usually around $90+ tax. The card keeps me silver, which has actually gotten me upgraded a few times.
Otherwise, we exclusively use AA card for miles.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 15, 2011)

elaine said:


> Otherwise, we exclusively use AA card for miles.


If your only goal is to earn AA miles, take a look at the Starwood AmEx.  You earn a Starpoint for each dollar spent, but *when you transfer 20k Starpoints you get 25k AA miles*.  Plus, you have the flexibility to do that with other airlines or use some Starpoints for hotels.


----------



## Nolathyme (Dec 20, 2011)

I've decided on the Hilton card.

The present sign up bonus is 40K for the regular amex card and 60K for the surpass amex card. 

Are these bonus amounts the norm? Do they offer better sign up bonuses?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 20, 2011)

swj said:


> I've decided on the Hilton card.
> The present sign up bonus is 40K for the regular amex card and 60K for the surpass amex card.
> Are these bonus amounts the norm? Do they offer better sign up bonuses?



AFAIK, that's the standard bonus... I haven't seen any greater sign-up bonuses.
HHonors will occasionally offer special bonus-points or double-points for hotel stays.

The current deal is 30% points-back for using "Premium Room" or "Points & Money" rewards.


----------



## squeeze (Dec 21, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Maybe I'm confusing those two programs.  I know that I was refused on a Diamond force once because of extraordinary demand due to an event.  (There are a NASCAR race at the same time as a funeral we were attending.)



The extraordinary demand date or event is one of the very very few exceptions to the 48 hour guarantee for diamond members at Hilton.
This simply means the hotel has been reserved by a particular event and they do not have a way of overriding or 'walking' another guests who has already booked so they can give you that room.

When the hotel has simply 'sold out' diamond members do get their reservation as long as its at least a 48 hour request and the hotel is not sold out to a group event (extraordinary demand event). In this case, they are 'walking' another guest and paying extra to place them at another hotel (often times a competitors hotel). 

However, when they do this for a diamond member, you should not expect to get to use a reward certificate or expect to get to use a corporate rate. It's most likely going to cost you rack rate because it is costing the hotel to 'walk' the other guest they are displacing to give you that room.

The first people usually walked is the third party bookings (i.e. expedia, orbitz, hotels.com, etc.). If you are ever travelling during a very busy season or for an event that is likely going to sell out the area hotels, you are at risk to book third party. 

Sorry, to get off topic from the OP's questions on best hotel cards.
My opinion is the starwood card. but, Hilton visa maybe best for this OP.
With the Starwood AMX we often find many places won't take AMX,:annoyed:  so we use our visa card then.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 21, 2011)

squeeze said:


> Hilton visa maybe best for this OP.
> With the Starwood AMX we often find many places won't take AMX, so we use our visa card then.



I have both Hilton AmEx and the Citi-Hilton Visa.
$20K on the AmEx is what scores you gold-tier status
_... bonuses, breakfast, upgrades, executive lounge ..._

The Visa earnes fewer points per $$, so I use it only as a back-up.
Neither has an annual fee, so having both costs nothing.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 19, 2015)

*Any Recent Marriott to UA miles experience?*

Hoping to get some updated Marriott card experiences.

I'm still considering a Marriott CC, mostly to save my large bank of Marriott points which will expire if I don't do something--plus I need a chip card with no foreign transaction fees.

Was reviewing the transfer ratio of Marriott to UA and found this RewardsPlus page.  I was somewhat surprised to see it takes 8000 Marriott pts. to get only 2000 UA miles.  Meanwhile other cards usually have a 1:1 or 2:1 transfer ratio for airline miles.

Am I reading this right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Hoping to get some updated Marriott card experiences.
> 
> I'm still considering a Marriott CC, mostly to save my large bank of Marriott points which will expire if I don't do something--plus I need a chip card with no foreign transaction fees.
> 
> ...



The redemption rate for MR points to airline miles is very poor. I would never advocate converting points to miles at that ratio. The best use of Marriott Reward Points is to convert them to travel packages. When you do that, on top of the 7 night hotel certificate you get, the miles convert at a ratio of 1:1.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for confirming.
Not sure I'd even convert to UA miles, but it may be a consideration down the road, so better to know in advance.  (For some reason, I was thinking when I checked some time ago the ratio was much better, but I must have been confusing it with another hotel card.)

Haven't checked into the travel packages yet, but did see a link to them.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 20, 2015)

Starwood is, by far, the best for transferring to miles.  They have a 1:1 ratio with most airlines (2:1 to United, unfortunately), with a 5k bonus for every full multiple of 20k points you transfer, so that generally works out as 1:1.25 (or 1:0.625 for United) if you transfer it in the 20k multiples.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Thanks for confirming.
> Not sure I'd even convert to UA miles, but it may be a consideration down the road, so better to know in advance.  (For some reason, I was thinking when I checked some time ago the ratio was much better, but I must have been confusing it with another hotel card.)
> 
> Haven't checked into the travel packages yet, but did see a link to them.



With Marriott, UA miles are have a little better ratio when converting from points to miles. I think they offer a 10% bonus. This also applies to the travel packages. If you convert to a package that provides 120,000 miles (by far the only one to ever convert to), you actually get 132,000 UA miles in your MileagePlus account.

The Marriott Travel Packages are not cheap, think from 270,000 to 390,000 points, depending on category. This though gives you 120,000 miles with most airlines along with a 7 night hotel certificate. These are best used in European cities where the hotel rates are very expensive.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 21, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> With Marriott, UA miles are have a little better ratio when converting from points to miles. I think they offer a 10% bonus. This also applies to the travel packages. If you convert to a package that provides 120,000 miles (by far the only one to ever convert to), you actually get 132,000 UA miles in your MileagePlus account.
> 
> The Marriott Travel Packages are not cheap, think from 270,000 to 390,000 points, depending on category. This though gives you 120,000 miles with most airlines along with a 7 night hotel certificate. These are best used in European cities where the hotel rates are very expensive.



That's a bit pricey in points for my taste.  But really appreciate the further food for thought.

Thanks also, Michael.  I'm beginning to switch my thinking back to SPG--I know there were lotsa fans in this old thread.  I have points there I want to save as well.  (As long as they offer free foreign exchange rates--at one time they didn't--will look it up.)  Meanwhile, even though the Marriott card offers 50k free points, I may be better off just saving my bank of points by ordering something through their online shopping site.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 21, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> As long as they offer free foreign exchange rates--at one time they didn't--will look it up.




This was just announced for the Starwood AMEX cards, along with a higher annual fee, and will be in effect in a few months IIRC.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 22, 2015)

That's good to hear, Ken.  Have you heard if they'll automatically convert to this for existing card members, or should I hold off to order?  I'd need this in about 3 mos.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 23, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Hoping to get some updated Marriott card experiences.
> 
> I'm still considering a Marriott CC, mostly to save my large bank of Marriott points which will expire if I don't do something--plus I need a chip card with no foreign transaction fees.
> 
> ...



A way to get activity on your MR account without staying at a hotel is to open a house account, dine at their restaurant and put it on the account.   I have also done this on vacation when I've used spa services at one of their hotels.   

For MVCI owners there are 5 night certificates for the travel packages.  For 235K points you get category 1-5 certificate plus 132K UA miles + 10% + another 10,000 miles until 6/30.   

Think of it this way, you get 5 nights for point price of 4 nights for 115K points.  Then you get 142K miles at a greater than 1:1 ratio.   Later if you find you want a higher category hotel you call and upgrade certificate for the necessary amount of points.   For example, a category 6 would be an extra 15K points.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 23, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> That's good to hear, Ken.  Have you heard if they'll automatically convert to this for existing card members, or should I hold off to order?  I'd need this in about 3 mos.




This starts on August 11, 2015 for all cardholders, from what I've read online (and available to all who use Google! )


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> This starts on August 11, 2015 for all cardholders, from what I've read online (and available to all who use Google! )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Yes, I think I've heard of Google.    I figured it was just some advance notice privvy only to existing card holders.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 9, 2015)

Just an update:

Today I applied for and was instantly approved for a Marriott Visa.
What pushed me to this decision was an offer I got July 7 for 80,000 bonus points with $3k spent in 3 mos.

The increased bonus points offer must be fairly new as my last offer from them was 50k w/$1k spent in 3 mos.  Also, I didn't see any mention of this offer on FT earlier today.   The offer only lasts until end of August.

Benefits include:
80k point bonus after 3 mos.
1 Free Cat 1-5 night each anniversary
5 pts. for each $ spent with Marriott
2 pts. for each $ spent on air, car rental, or restaurants
1 pt. for each $ spent on all else
15 credits toward Elite level after approval & every anniversary after
1 Elite credit for every $3k spent
No foreign transaction fees
Prevents me from losing my accumulated Marriott points from business travel

I also found the transfer of points to UA miles wasn't so horrible after all; if you transfer to 25k UA miles, it's about a 2:1 ratio.  Might come in handy in a squeeze.

*Edited 7/10/15*:  I did finally find a discussion about this offer on FT today.  Discovered there's another offer still out there which might be better, with these differences from above:
70k bonus points with $2k spent in 3 mos.
$85 annual fee waived for the first year
Immediate free cat 1-4 room after approval (vs. waiting a year for a cat 1-5)

For some reason, I don't remember getting this offer and I've been a Marriott Rewards member for years.


----------

